# Blocking ADs on the Internet



## vij26 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi if you have a slow connection and see the page loading so slow you would like to +"Ã§**% the ads, here is a solution to block ads in the following browsers:
IE: Just add all the following links to the hosts file( it is located in: 
Windows XP  	=  	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Windows 2K 	= 	C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Win 98\ME 	= 	C:\WINDOWS


127.0.0.1       localhost
127.0.0.1  localhost

#start of lines added by WinHelp2002
# [Misc A - Z]
127.0.0.1  acestats.com
127.0.0.1  www.acestats.com
127.0.0.1  www.activesearch.com #[Adware.ActiveSearch]
127.0.0.1  actualnames.com #[Parasite.ActualNames][Spyware.ActualNames]
127.0.0.1  www.actualnames.com
127.0.0.1  ad-up.com
127.0.0.1  www.ad-up.com
127.0.0.1  adatom.com
127.0.0.1  aesp.adatom.com
127.0.0.1  adbest.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.adcipta.net #[W32/Malware]
127.0.0.1  adserv.adbonus.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.adbonus.com
127.0.0.1  media.adcentriconline.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ad2.adcept.net
127.0.0.1  ad3.adcept.net
127.0.0.1  www.adcept.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  adcomplete.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.adcomplete.com
127.0.0.1  www.adcopy.info
127.0.0.1  ads.adcorps.com
127.0.0.1  ads.addynamix.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  pt.server1.adexit.com
127.0.0.1  www.adexit.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.ad4ever.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ssl3.adhost.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www2.adhost.com
127.0.0.1  www.addme.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.adinfinity.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  adsvr.adknowledge.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  web.adknowledge.com
127.0.0.1  te.adlandpro.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ad.adlegend.com #[blocks Amber Alert]
127.0.0.1  media.adlegend.com
127.0.0.1  classic.adlink.de #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  regio.adlink.de
127.0.0.1  west.adlink.de
127.0.0.1  ad.admarketplace.net
127.0.0.1  www.adminder.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  adsfac.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.adonweb.com
127.0.0.1  adserver.adreactor.com
127.0.0.1  www.adrelevance.com #[NetRatings][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  media.adrevolver.com #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  track.adrevolver.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  serv.ad-rotator.com
127.0.0.1  serv2.ad-rotator.com
127.0.0.1  livelines.ads365.com
127.0.0.1  www.ads365.com
127.0.0.1  ad.ads.dk #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  tdkads.ads.dk
127.0.0.1  ads.adsag.com
127.0.0.1  di.adsag.com
127.0.0.1  img.adsag.com
127.0.0.1  adserv.com
127.0.0.1  www.adserv.com
127.0.0.1  adsincontext.com #[Adware.ZioCom]
127.0.0.1  adserver.adsincontext.com
127.0.0.1  www.adsincontext.com #[eTrust.AdsInContext]
127.0.0.1  37.adsonar.com
127.0.0.1  ads.adsonar.com
127.0.0.1  js.adsonar.com
127.0.0.1  downldcl.adtoolsinc.com
127.0.0.1  www.adtoolsinc.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.adtrader.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  survey.advantageresearch.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ad.adver.com.tw
127.0.0.1  ads.advertise.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  advertisingvision.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.advertisingvision.com #[Adware.Advision]
127.0.0.1  adpowerzone.advertserve.com
127.0.0.1  adviva.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.adviva.com
127.0.0.1  ads.adviva.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  adstats.adviva.net
127.0.0.1  tracker.affistats.com #[IE-SpyAd][msvrl.dll]
127.0.0.1  banners.affiliatefuel.com
127.0.0.1  www.affiliatefuel.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  affiliatetarget.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.affiliatetarget.com
127.0.0.1  fcds.affiliatetracking.net
127.0.0.1  our.affiliatetracking.net
127.0.0.1  www.affiliatetracking.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.affiliatetracking.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  aams1.aim4media.com
127.0.0.1  adcodes.aim4media.com
127.0.0.1  adserver.aim4media.com
127.0.0.1  adtest.aim4media.com
127.0.0.1  artwork.aim4media.com
127.0.0.1  pops.aim4media.com
127.0.0.1  www.aim4media.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  soap.alexa.com #[Spyware.Alexa][Alexa Toolbar]
127.0.0.1  thumbnails.alexa.com
127.0.0.1  traffic.alexa.com
127.0.0.1  xsltcache.alexa.com
127.0.0.1  www.alexa.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.allthatsearch.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  v8.alwaysupdatednews.com #[Trojan.Alwayup]
127.0.0.1  www.alwaysupdatednews.com #[Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.akz]
127.0.0.1  ads.as4x.tmcs.akadns.net #[Ticketmaster][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  bantam.ai.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  fiona.ai.net
127.0.0.1  www.amazingcounters.com
127.0.0.1  ads.amazingmedia.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  adserver04.ancestry.com #[RealMedia]
127.0.0.1  search.antarasystems.com #[Spyware.SearchPounder]
127.0.0.1  www.antarasystems.com
127.0.0.1  ads.antionline.com
127.0.0.1  junior.apk.net
127.0.0.1  banner.arttoday.com
127.0.0.1  asimpleinternet.com #[Parasite.SpecialOffers]
127.0.0.1  www.asimpleinternet.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads.aspalliance.com
127.0.0.1  associmg.com #[IE-SpyAd][amazon.com]
127.0.0.1  www.atlas-ia.com #[Adware.OfferAgent]
127.0.0.1  te.audiencematch.net
127.0.0.1  audiogalaxy.com
127.0.0.1  www.audiogalaxy.com
127.0.0.1  adserving.autotrader.com
127.0.0.1  cploving.awmhost.net #[TrojanClicker.Win32.Lopin]
# B
127.0.0.1  ad.backyardgardener.com
127.0.0.1  ad1.backyardgardener.com
127.0.0.1  ad2.backyardgardener.com
127.0.0.1  baidu.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  bar.baidu.com #[Parasite.ClientMan][Adware/BDSToolbar]
127.0.0.1  mp3.baidu.com
127.0.0.1  p4p.baidu.com
127.0.0.1  top.baidu.com
127.0.0.1  www.baidu.com #[[Adware.Baidu]
127.0.0.1  www.banner-mania.com
127.0.0.1  www.bannerspace.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www2.bannerspace.com
127.0.0.1  www3.bannerspace.com
127.0.0.1  www5.bannerspace.com
127.0.0.1  www6.bannerspace.com
127.0.0.1  www7.bannerspace.com
127.0.0.1  bannerswap.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.bannerswap.com
127.0.0.1  media.baventures.com
127.0.0.1  ads.betanews.com
127.0.0.1  ads.bidclix.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.bidclix.com
127.0.0.1  bidclix.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.bidclix.net
127.0.0.1  bigtracker.com
127.0.0.1  bighits.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  bigticker.bighits.net
127.0.0.1  bounty.bighits.net
127.0.0.1  www.bighits.net
127.0.0.1  download.bigwebportal.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.bigwebportal.com #[hotwebsearch.com]
127.0.0.1  counter.bizland.com
127.0.0.1  webads.bizservers.com
127.0.0.1  www.black-hole.co.uk #[Restricted Zone site]
127.0.0.1  blacklogic.info #[Trojan.Floodblack]
127.0.0.1  www.blacklogic.net
127.0.0.1  www.blazehits.net #[gonnasearch.com]
127.0.0.1  cluster.blingblingcontent.com
127.0.0.1  gb.blingblingcontent.com
127.0.0.1  s7.blingblingcontent.com #[Easywebinstaller Control]
127.0.0.1  weblog.blogads.com
127.0.0.1  images.blogads.com
127.0.0.1  images2.blogads.com
127.0.0.1  proxy.blogads.com
127.0.0.1  www.blogads.com
127.0.0.1  ads.bmais.net #[bluemountain]
127.0.0.1  bookedspace.com #[Parasite.BookedSpace]
127.0.0.1  www.bookedspace.com #[Adware.Bookedspace]
127.0.0.1  bans.bride.ru #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  citi.bridgetrack.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  rccl.bridgetrack.com
127.0.0.1  www.browserplugin.com #[WebHlprObj Class][wobz.de]
127.0.0.1  install.browsertoolbar.com #[Backdoor.Autoupder][BrowserToolbar]
127.0.0.1  www2.browsertoolbar.com #[TROJ_SUA.A]
127.0.0.1  www.browsertoolbar.com #[Parasite.BrowserToolbar]
127.0.0.1  rsp.btthost.com #[Trojan.SpBot][server down?]
127.0.0.1  redemption.bullseye-media.net
127.0.0.1  users.bullseye-media.net
127.0.0.1  www.bullseye-media.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.buildtraffic.com
127.0.0.1  buy-traffic.net #[searchmeup.com]
# C
127.0.0.1  ads5.canoe.ca
127.0.0.1  www.cashventure.com
127.0.0.1  casino-on-net.com
127.0.0.1  java2.casino-on-net.com
127.0.0.1  www.casino-on-net.com
127.0.0.1  cc-dt.com
127.0.0.1  ads.cc-dt.com
127.0.0.1  clickserve.cc-dt.com
127.0.0.1  www.care2.com #[TopMoxie]
127.0.0.1  ads.cars.com
127.0.0.1  ads.cc214142.com
127.0.0.1  ads.cdfreaks.com #[Ads.cdfreaks]
127.0.0.1  cellaphone.net #[MHTMLRedir.Exploit]
127.0.0.1  www.celebritaspoglie.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  mds.centrport.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  abc.checkm8.com
127.0.0.1  web.checkm8.com
127.0.0.1  ad.cibleclick.com
127.0.0.1  www.cibleclick.com #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  classifieds1000.com
127.0.0.1  www.classifieds1000.com
127.0.0.1  clearfind.com
127.0.0.1  www.clearfind.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads.clickad.com #[eTrust.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  clickbank.net #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  hop.clickbank.net #[Adware.Clickbank]
127.0.0.1  zzz.clickbank.net
127.0.0.1  clickedyclick.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.clickexchange.ru #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  click2boost.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  secure.click2boost.com
127.0.0.1  service.click2boost.com
127.0.0.1  www.click2boost.com
127.0.0.1  www.clicks2you.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  clicktracks.com
127.0.0.1  stats.clicktracks.com
127.0.0.1  stats1.clicktracks.com # [eTrust.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  www.clicktracks.com
127.0.0.1  www.is1.clixgalore.com
127.0.0.1  www.clixgalore.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www2.click-fr.com
127.0.0.1  www3.click-fr.com
127.0.0.1  www4.click-fr.com
127.0.0.1  www.clickhouse.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.clicks4u.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  cfg.clipgenie.com
127.0.0.1  download.clipgenie.com
127.0.0.1  dldw.clipgenie.com
127.0.0.1  ss.clipgenie.com
127.0.0.1  www.clipgenie.com #[Adware.ClipGenie]
127.0.0.1  ads.cobrad.com
127.0.0.1  comclick.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ct2.comclick.com
127.0.0.1  fl01.ct2.comclick.com #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  ihm01.ct2.comclick.com
127.0.0.1  www.comclick.com
127.0.0.1  www.comedy-planet.com #[Adware.ComedyPlanet]
127.0.0.1  consumeralertsystem.com #[Adw.ConsumerAlertSystem.CASClient]
127.0.0.1  www.thecoolbar.com #[Softomate Toolbar][The Coolbar]
127.0.0.1  www.compactbanner.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads.console.net
127.0.0.1  www.contextuads.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www1.contextweb.com
127.0.0.1  coolshader.com
127.0.0.1  c.coolshader.com #[Win32.Harnig]
127.0.0.1  www.coolshader.com
127.0.0.1  counted.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  bilbo.counted.com
127.0.0.1  www.counted.com
127.0.0.1  www.counter-gratis.com #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  www.counterguide.com
127.0.0.1  counter4u.de #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  connectionzone.com
127.0.0.1  count.casino-trade.com
127.0.0.1  www.couponsandoffers.com #[Adware.TopMoxie]
127.0.0.1  data.coremetrics.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  twci.coremetrics.com #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  cracks.am #[eTrust.Cracks.am]
127.0.0.1  www.cracks.am #[fuck-portal.com]
127.0.0.1  www.creatrixads.com
127.0.0.1  ads.crosswinds.net
127.0.0.1  megabyte.crosswinds.net
127.0.0.1  cyberbounty.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  js.cybermonitor.com
127.0.0.1  stat3.cybermonitor.com
127.0.0.1  cytron.com #[DailyWinner][Cytron]
127.0.0.1  www.cytron.com
# D
127.0.0.1  www.dash.com
127.0.0.1  ads.date.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  banner.date.com
127.0.0.1  au.track.decideinteractive.com
127.0.0.1  au.link.decideinteractive.com
127.0.0.1  eu.link.decideinteractive.com
127.0.0.1  link.decideinteractive.com
127.0.0.1  www.decideinteractive.com
127.0.0.1  www.decideinteractive.co.uk
127.0.0.1  www.deepcom.com #[TrojanDropper.Win32.Small.gt]
127.0.0.1  collector.deepmetrix.com
127.0.0.1  geo.deepmetrix.com
127.0.0.1  www.deepmetrix.com #[Data Miner]
127.0.0.1  delta2378493.com #[Download.Sumina]
127.0.0.1  track.did-it.com #[Wired.com]
127.0.0.1  didtheyreadit.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.didtheyreadit.com
127.0.0.1  comm1.digits.com
127.0.0.1  counter.digits.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  direct-ip.com #[Adware-DirectIP]
127.0.0.1  www.direct-ip.com #[Commander Toolbar]
127.0.0.1  stats.directnic.com
127.0.0.1  www.divago.com #[Adware.Surfairy]
127.0.0.1  ad.dmpi.net
127.0.0.1  ad2.dmpi.net
127.0.0.1  ad3.dmpi.net
127.0.0.1  ad4.dmpi.net
127.0.0.1  ubnm.dmpi.net
127.0.0.1  www.dnscaching.net #[stickypops.com]
127.0.0.1  www.domamil.cz #[Trojan.Beagooz]
127.0.0.1  downloadalot.com
127.0.0.1  get.downloadalot.com
127.0.0.1  www.downloadalot.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.downseek.com #[SunBelt.DownSeek Search]
127.0.0.1  dqmedia.net #[spam]
127.0.0.1  drmx01.net #[spam]
127.0.0.1  www.claus.drehteile-rieche.de #[Win32.Formglieder.B]
127.0.0.1  www.duenow.com
127.0.0.1  dumpserv.com #[Trojan.Zhopa][F-Secure.Small.wy]
127.0.0.1  gfx.dvlabs.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  klipads.dvlabs.com
127.0.0.1  home.dworx.org #[MHTMLRedir.Exploit]
# E
127.0.0.1  e2give.com #[Adware-E2Give][Spyware.e2give]
127.0.0.1  www.e2give.com
127.0.0.1  eaglehousing.com #[Trojan.Tabela.B]
127.0.0.1  www.eaglehousing.com #[Trojan.Eaghouse]
127.0.0.1  www.easywebsearch.nl #[Easywebinstaller Control][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.e-bannerx.com #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  www.easycounter.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  banners.easydns.com
127.0.0.1  banner.easyspace.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  adserv1.ebates.com #[WebSavings]
127.0.0.1  www.ebates.com #[Adware.MoeMoney]
127.0.0.1  www.efinder.cc #[StartPage-DA]
127.0.0.1  www.ek21.com #[Trojan.Chost.B]
127.0.0.1  epeople.com
127.0.0.1  errorpage404.com #[JS_TRAFFICHBAR.A]
127.0.0.1  www.errorpage404.com #[Parasite.TinyBar]
127.0.0.1  vipuk.escritorioactivo.com #[123Messenger Hijacker]
127.0.0.1  www.escorcher.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.eshopads2.com
127.0.0.1  estat.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  perso.estat.com
127.0.0.1  prof.estat.com
127.0.0.1  www.estat.com
127.0.0.1  eu-adcenter.net
127.0.0.1  thinknyc.eu-adcenter.net
127.0.0.1  ugo.eu-adcenter.net #[evidence-eliminator.com]
127.0.0.1  www.euroklik.nl #[EasyBar][InstallerX Class]
127.0.0.1  euro-randomizer.com #[Trojan.dropper]
127.0.0.1  engage.everyone.net
127.0.0.1  static.everyone.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.exchangead.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  exit-ad.de #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  exitexchange.com #[IE-SpyAd][server down?]
127.0.0.1  count.exitexchange.com
127.0.0.1  images.exitexchange.com
127.0.0.1  www.exitexchange.com
127.0.0.1  www.exchangeexit.com #[Installer Class][Winupie]
127.0.0.1  www.exittraffic.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  cdn.eyewonder.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ezcybersearch.com #[EZCyberSearch.Surebar]
127.0.0.1  ads.ezcybersearch.com #[Adware.EZSearch.B]
127.0.0.1  ezcybersearch.mail.everyone.net
127.0.0.1  www.ezcybersearch.com #[Parasite.ezCyberSearch]
127.0.0.1  www.evidence-eliminator.com
# F
127.0.0.1  ads.fairfax.com.au
127.0.0.1  images.ads.fairfax.com.au
127.0.0.1  redirect.fairfax.com.au
127.0.0.1  campaigns.f2.com.au
127.0.0.1  fast-web-search.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.fast-web-search.com
127.0.0.1  www.fast2net.com
127.0.0.1  www.fastfind.org #[SubSearch][TROJ_STARTPAG.KF][Adware.Fastfind.B]
127.0.0.1  fasttrack.nu
127.0.0.1  www.fceboard.com #[Adware.EBoard]
127.0.0.1  www.fightpopups.net #[Adware.MessStopper]
127.0.0.1  filesharingaccess.com #[MHTMLRedir.Exploit]
127.0.0.1  adserver.filefront.com #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  www.filemix.net #[Surf+][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.fineclicks.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  firstname.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  clicks.firstname.com
127.0.0.1  www.fizzlewizzle.com #[Fizzle Wizzle Searchbar]
127.0.0.1  flashtrack.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads.flashtrack.net #[Adware.Flashtrack.B]
127.0.0.1  coreg.flashtrack.net
127.0.0.1  www.flashtrack.net #[Adware.FlashEnhancer][KB312429]
127.0.0.1  www.flyeagles.com #[Trojan.Drivus]
127.0.0.1  flyinads.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.flyinads.com
127.0.0.1  ads.forbes.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  klipmart.forbes.com
127.0.0.1  www.ampira.com #[Fortunecity]
127.0.0.1  ads.fortunecity.com
127.0.0.1  ads.v3.com #[Fortunecity]
127.0.0.1  www2.fortunecity.com
127.0.0.1  securinews.free.fr #[Trojan.Hexem]
127.0.0.1  www.freedom850.com #[Trojan.Drivus]
127.0.0.1  ad.freefind.com
127.0.0.1  www.freehistorycleaner.com #[Adware.Fapi][ADW_HISCLEAN.A]
127.0.0.1  adserver.freenet.de
127.0.0.1  free-stats.com
127.0.0.1  counters.freewebs.com
127.0.0.1  www.freewebsites.com
127.0.0.1  www.free-windows-games.com #[Parasite.GAMsys][GamHelper]
127.0.0.1  ads.freeze.com
127.0.0.1  adman.freeze.com
127.0.0.1  pops.freeze.com #[GamHelper]
# G
127.0.0.1  ads.gamespy.com
127.0.0.1  adcontent.gamespy.com
127.0.0.1  ad1.gamezone.com #[RealMedia]
127.0.0.1  server.gamyun.net
127.0.0.1  www.gamyun.net #[Adware.GamyunIeToolbar]
127.0.0.1  www.gebr-wachs.de #[Trojan.Mitglieder.C][Backdoor.Gaster]
127.0.0.1  gd.geobytes.com #[obtains users location]
127.0.0.1  www.geowhere.net #[SunBelt.GeoWhere Search]
127.0.0.1  www.getsmart.com
127.0.0.1  bp2.getredirect.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  4.getredirect.com #[superlogy.com]
127.0.0.1  www.getredirect.com
127.0.0.1  getupdate.com
127.0.0.1  dlx.getupdate.com #[AdvWare.ToolBar.VB.b]
127.0.0.1  www.getupdate.com #[Adware.Getup]
127.0.0.1  gigex.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  media.gigex.com #[SpeedDelivery]
127.0.0.1  oascentral.gigex.com #[RealMedia]
127.0.0.1  www.gigex.com #[download Class]
127.0.0.1  globesearch.com
127.0.0.1  www.globesearch.com #[IE-SpyAd][CWS]
127.0.0.1  banner.goldenpalace.com #[redirects]
127.0.0.1  goldstats.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.goldstats.net
127.0.0.1  www.goggle.com #[IE-SpyAd][typo squatter]
127.0.0.1  goodcounter.com
127.0.0.1  www.goodcounter.com
127.0.0.1  adincl.gopher.com #[InfoSpace]
127.0.0.1  ads.gorillanation.com #[Restricted Zone site]
127.0.0.1  adserver.gorillanation.com
127.0.0.1  gostats.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  as.gostats.com
127.0.0.1  c1.gostats.com
127.0.0.1  c2.gostats.com
127.0.0.1  c3.gostats.com
127.0.0.1  webcounter.goweb.de #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  greatstartpage.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.greatstartpage.com
127.0.0.1  grokster.com #[IE-SpyAd][P2P]
127.0.0.1  dl.grokster.com
127.0.0.1  www.grokster.com
127.0.0.1  ads.guardian.co.uk
127.0.0.1  ads.guardianunlimited.co.uk
127.0.0.1  www.g-wizzads.net
# H
127.0.0.1  hao3344.com #[Adware.Adtest]
127.0.0.1  www.hao3344.com #[eTrust.Adtest]
127.0.0.1  ad0.haynet.com
127.0.0.1  ads.hitcents.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  hits-counter.com
127.0.0.1  hithopper.com #[Adware.Hithopper]
127.0.0.1  www.hithopper.com
127.0.0.1  www.hitlogger.com
127.0.0.1  hitmodel.net
127.0.0.1  hit-now.com
127.0.0.1  hit-parade.com
127.0.0.1  loga.hit-parade.com
127.0.0.1  hitstats.net
127.0.0.1  images.hitwise.co.uk
127.0.0.1  www.hiwire.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads.home.net
127.0.0.1  anna.homeftp.net #[W32.Linkbot.A]
127.0.0.1  www.gontijoamaral.hpg.com.br #[Adware.Diginum]
127.0.0.1  counters.honesty.com
127.0.0.1  horse-active.net
127.0.0.1  horse-dns.net
127.0.0.1  horse-search.net
127.0.0.1  banners.hotlinks.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  horseserver.net #[Troj/Haxdor-Fam][Trojan.Startpage.I]
127.0.0.1  www.horseserver.net #[Backdoor.Haxdoor.D]
127.0.0.1  hotsearch.com #[roar.com][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.hotsearch.com
127.0.0.1  www.10s.com.br #[Trojan.Cargao]
127.0.0.1  cgi.hotstat.nl #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  viewstat.hotstat.nl
127.0.0.1  hc2.humanclick.com #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  www.humanclick.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  custom1.hurricanedigitalmedia.com
127.0.0.1  custom3.hurricanedigitalmedia.com
127.0.0.1  www.hypertracker.com #[IE-SpyAd]
# I
127.0.0.1  ads.iafrica.com
127.0.0.1  ads.iboost.com
127.0.0.1  www.i-clicks.net #[server down?]
127.0.0.1  hits.icdirect.com
127.0.0.1  hitctr01.icdirect.com
127.0.0.1  idolch.net #[Trojan.Idocha]
127.0.0.1  image-catcher.com
127.0.0.1  bar.iebar8.com #[Adware.Navihelper]
127.0.0.1  stats.surfaid.ihost.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads.imdb.com #[amazon.com]
127.0.0.1  www.impregnable.net #[TrojanDownloader.Win32.VB.dw][Trojan.Win32.StartPage.kk]
127.0.0.1  stats.indextools.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  adserver.indieclick.com
127.0.0.1  campaign.indieclick.com
127.0.0.1  adcenter.in2.com
127.0.0.1  ads.inet1.com
127.0.0.1  ads7.inet1.com
127.0.0.1  banners.inetfast.com
127.0.0.1  bn.inf3ct3d.info #[Backdoor.Shellbot]
127.0.0.1  ads.infospace.com
127.0.0.1  bvads.infospace.com
127.0.0.1  dpxml.infospace.com
127.0.0.1  xads.infospace.com
127.0.0.1  www.infospider.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads.intellicast.com
127.0.0.1  ads.intelihealth.com
127.0.0.1  ads.intermezzia.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  indiads.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  images.indiads.com
127.0.0.1  infostart.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  popups.infostart.com
127.0.0.1  oc.inspectorclick.com
127.0.0.1  trax.inspectorclick.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  v2.inspectorclick.com
127.0.0.1  v3.inspectorclick.com
127.0.0.1  instadia.net #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  www.instadia.net
127.0.0.1  instantsearch.cc #[Adware/TheLocalSearch]
127.0.0.1  www.instantsearch.cc #[F-Secure.Small.wy]
127.0.0.1  www.intelli-tracker.com
127.0.0.1  inqwire.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.inqwire.com
127.0.0.1  invite.insightexpress.com
127.0.0.1  www.insightexpress.com #[Trojan.TrustedZones]
127.0.0.1  ads.ipowerweb.com
127.0.0.1  www.ipstat.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  adzones.ircspy.com
127.0.0.1  adserver1.isohunt.com
127.0.0.1  ads.isoftmarketing.com
127.0.0.1  adcycle.isoftmarketing.com
127.0.0.1  ads1.itadnetwork.co.uk
127.0.0.1  jp00001.itbdns.com #[Backdoor.Ryejet.B]
127.0.0.1  www.itrafficstar.com #[IE-SpyAd]
# J
127.0.0.1  www.j4sb.com #[Trojan.Jasbom]
127.0.0.1  www.jcount.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.jellycounter.com
127.0.0.1  jpedownload.joltid.com
127.0.0.1  www.joltid.com #[Adware.P2PNetworking]
# K
127.0.0.1  kazaalite.pl
127.0.0.1  www.kazaalite.pl #[MHTMLRedir.Exploit]
127.0.0.1  www1.kliks.nl #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www2.kliks.nl
127.0.0.1  www.kliks.nl
127.0.0.1  klikw.com #[ActiveFormX Control][Downloader-ACZ]
127.0.0.1  kt3.kliptracker.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  kt4.kliptracker.com
127.0.0.1  www.kliptracker.com
127.0.0.1  stats.klsoft.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.kmindex.ru
127.0.0.1  ads.kmpads.com
127.0.0.1  koolbar.net #[Adware Bundler]
127.0.0.1  www.koolbar.net #[eTrust.AutoSearch][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  kutsap.com #[Trojan.Anicmoo]
# L
127.0.0.1  layer-ads.de
127.0.0.1  ad.leadcrunch.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ts1.lexmark.com
127.0.0.1  linkbuddies.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  banners.linkbuddies.com
127.0.0.1  www.linkbuddies.com
127.0.0.1  www.linkcounter.com
127.0.0.1  linkexchange.ru #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  web.linkexchange.ru
127.0.0.1  www.linkexchange.ru
127.0.0.1  link4link.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  plus.link4link.com
127.0.0.1  www.links4trade.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  escati.linkopp.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.linkopp.net
127.0.0.1  linkshelper.com #[Adware.MetaSearch]
127.0.0.1  js.livehelper.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  newbrowse.livehelper.com
127.0.0.1  www.liveperson.com
127.0.0.1  liveperson.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  sales.liveperson.net
127.0.0.1  server.iad.liveperson.net #[Ad-Aware.Data Miner][HumanTag Monitor]
127.0.0.1  locators.com #[Adware.Locator]
127.0.0.1  toolbar.locators.com #[Locators Toolbar]
127.0.0.1  www.locators.com
127.0.0.1  www.lookde5.com #[W32.Looked]
127.0.0.1  www.lords-of-havoc.de #[Trojan.Mitglieder.C][Backdoor.Gaster]
127.0.0.1  jama.lovinghost.com #[Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agemt.ei]
127.0.0.1  exploited.lsass.cc #[Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.gen]
127.0.0.1  luckyhomepage.com #[search.targetwords.com\1stblaze.com]
127.0.0.1  www.luckyhomepage.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.lvip.net #[StartPage-HI]
127.0.0.1  www.lyricspy.com #[PluginAccess]
# M
127.0.0.1  www.madoogali.com #[Madoogali][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  go.mailbits.com
127.0.0.1  mair.net #[Realtracker]
127.0.0.1  we.malresearch.org #[Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.ay]
127.0.0.1  erotic.masterstats.com
127.0.0.1  image.masterstats.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  link.masterstats.com
127.0.0.1  vw.masterstats.com
127.0.0.1  ads.affiliates.match.com
127.0.0.1  associmage.match.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  adserver.matchcraft.com
127.0.0.1  ads.mcafee.com
127.0.0.1  directads.mcafee.com
127.0.0.1  ads.mediaodyssey.com
127.0.0.1  acvs.mediaonenetwork.net
127.0.0.1  acvsrv.mediaonenetwork.net
127.0.0.1  ads.mediaturf.net
127.0.0.1  exit.megago.com
127.0.0.1  www.megago.com #[typo squatter][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.megaseek.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  megatds.com #[Adware/Megatds]
127.0.0.1  admintds.megatds.com
127.0.0.1  tds.megatds.com
127.0.0.1  www.megatds.com
127.0.0.1  ads.metropol.dk
127.0.0.1  pubs.mgn.net #[Grolier Network]
127.0.0.1  ads.mgnetwork.com #[RealMedia]
127.0.0.1  media.mgnetwork.com
127.0.0.1  www.mgshareware.com #[Adware Bundler][Parasite.MySearch]
127.0.0.1  www.mini-player.com #[5MOF Mini-Player]
127.0.0.1  banner.missingkids.com
127.0.0.1  smile.modchipstore.com
127.0.0.1  ads.monster.com
127.0.0.1  adserver.monster.com
127.0.0.1  adserver.a.in.monster.com
127.0.0.1  ads.monstermoving.com
127.0.0.1  cookie.monster.com
127.0.0.1  mp3today.net
127.0.0.1  www.mp3yes.com #[C2Media\LOP][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  mpamexit.com
127.0.0.1  www.messagetag.com #[Email tracker][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  msgtag.com
127.0.0.1  img.msgtag.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.msgtag.com
127.0.0.1  msxpsupport.com #[Adware.SearchMaid]
127.0.0.1  www.msxpsupport.com #[Trojan.Win32.Fakespy.a]
127.0.0.1  multi1.rmuk.co.uk #[RealMedia]
127.0.0.1  www.musicsonglyrics.com #[static.windupdates.com]
127.0.0.1  mvtracker.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.mvtracker.com
127.0.0.1  mvr3d.net #[NavExcel\n-CASE]
127.0.0.1  mvr.us #[Parasite.NavExcel]
127.0.0.1  www.mvr.us
127.0.0.1  www.myadtrack.com #[Email Tracker]
127.0.0.1  www.myaffiliateprogram.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.myarmory.com #[Spyware.Bazookabar]
127.0.0.1  www.myemessenger.com
127.0.0.1  noe.myftp.biz #[Backdoor.Botnachala]
127.0.0.1  www.mylinker.net #[Adware.MyLinker]
127.0.0.1  rm.myoc.com
127.0.0.1  myhitlogger.com
127.0.0.1  liveupdate.myim.cn #[Adware.BeSys]
127.0.0.1  mypagefinder.com #[Parasite.MyPageFinder]
# N
127.0.0.1  hit.namimedia.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads.nandomedia.com
127.0.0.1  neededware.com #[Adware.NeededWare][AdWare.Winsta.a]
127.0.0.1  www.neededware.com #[Trojan.TrustedZone]
127.0.0.1  www6.netbroadcaster.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  code.netbreak.com.au
127.0.0.1  www.netflip.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  money2.netfirms.com #[The Money Toolbar]
127.0.0.1  hints.netflame.cc
127.0.0.1  ssl-hints.netflame.cc
127.0.0.1  partner.netmechanic.com
127.0.0.1  tracker.netmechanic.com
127.0.0.1  counter.netmore.net
127.0.0.1  www.netpoll.nl
127.0.0.1  www.netpumper.com #[CounterSpy.Adware Bundler]
127.0.0.1  servedby.netshelter.net
127.0.0.1  ads.netsol.com
127.0.0.1  ads.networksolutions.com
127.0.0.1  www.network-tool.net #[Trojan.Magise]
127.0.0.1  ads.newsint.co.uk
127.0.0.1  adq.nextag.com
127.0.0.1  web1.noadware.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.noadware.net #[SCAM.Enigma.NoAdware]
127.0.0.1  nowbox.com
127.0.0.1  www.nowbox.com #[Parasite.NowBox]
127.0.0.1  ns2.iad1.nssrv.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  nugget-sales.com #[ISC.Alert]
127.0.0.1  nzads.net.nz
# O
127.0.0.1  file.obalduyam.net #[Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ams]
127.0.0.1  node2.ocslab.com #[TROJ_LOADER.D]
127.0.0.1  okcounter.com #[IE-SpyAd][eTrust.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  www.okww.net #[Trojan.StartPage.C]
127.0.0.1  stat.onestat.com #[IE-SpyAd][Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  www.onestat.com
127.0.0.1  one.ru
127.0.0.1  cnt.one.ru
127.0.0.1  stats0.one.ru
127.0.0.1  stats1.one.ru
127.0.0.1  stats2.one.ru
127.0.0.1  www.oneandonlynetwork.com #[Ticketmaster][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  online-service.cc
127.0.0.1  www.online-service.cc #[Trojan.Magise]
127.0.0.1  www.onseo.com #[Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.bc]
127.0.0.1  server1.opentracker.net
127.0.0.1  ccc00.opinionlab.com
127.0.0.1  ccc01.opinionlab.com #[msn.com]
127.0.0.1  rate.opinionlab.com
127.0.0.1  www.opinionlab.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  by.optimost.com
127.0.0.1  banner.orb.net
127.0.0.1  tg-images.osdn.com
127.0.0.1  otx5.otxresearch.com
127.0.0.1  otx.ifilm.com #[OTXMedia.dll]
127.0.0.1  survey.otxresearch.com #[TrojanDownloader.OTXloader.A]
127.0.0.1  www.otxresearch.com #[OTXMovie Class]
127.0.0.1  adpopper.outblaze.com #[bargain-buddy.net]
127.0.0.1  adp4.us4.outblaze.com
127.0.0.1  adserver.hk.outblaze.com
127.0.0.1  adserver.us.outblaze.com
127.0.0.1  www.overpeer.com #[Trojan.Wimad]
# P
127.0.0.1  www.p3marketing.com #[Zapspot]
127.0.0.1  padonak.info #[Trojan.Moo]
127.0.0.1  www.padonak.info #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  click.payserve.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.pc-test.net
127.0.0.1  ad1.peel.com
127.0.0.1  ad3.peel.com
127.0.0.1  ads.peel.com
127.0.0.1  ad4.peel.com
127.0.0.1  ads5.peel.com
127.0.0.1  www.peel.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.peel.net
127.0.0.1  ads.pennyweb.com #[addynamix.com]
127.0.0.1  banners.pennyweb.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.peruvianmarket.com #[Trojan.Beagooz.D]
127.0.0.1  ads.photosight.ru
127.0.0.1  phpadsnew.com
127.0.0.1  www.phpadsnew.com
127.0.0.1  ads2.playnet.com
127.0.0.1  adserver.pollstar.com #[eTrust.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  popfind.net #[Adware.Ddpop]
127.0.0.1  www.pops-stop.com #[Spyware.SafeSurfing]
127.0.0.1  www.popupads.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.popupad.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  popupblockade.com #[Parasite.Httper]
127.0.0.1  www.popupblockade.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  popupmoney.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  server01.popupmoney.com
127.0.0.1  www.popupmoney.com
127.0.0.1  popadstop.com #[Adware.PopAdStop]
127.0.0.1  www.popadstop.com
127.0.0.1  www.popunder.info #[TROJ_CHECKIN.B]
127.0.0.1  www2.portdetective.com
127.0.0.1  www.ppctracking.net #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  adview.ppro.de
127.0.0.1  x0x0l.pp.ru #[BKDR_CCT.A]
127.0.0.1  www.praize.com #[Adware.Praize]
127.0.0.1  www.promarketingclub.com
127.0.0.1  www.prtracker.com
127.0.0.1  projectx.net #[Trojan.Tannick.B]
127.0.0.1  www.profitzone.com #[SunBelt.ProfitZONE Adbar]
127.0.0.1  ads.pro-market.net
127.0.0.1  www.promo.com.au
127.0.0.1  www.prutect.com #[Spyware.e2give][Win32.Prutec.A]
127.0.0.1  www.protectedmedia.com #[Trojan.Wimad]
127.0.0.1  ad.sma.punto.net
127.0.0.1  sma.punto.net
127.0.0.1  www.pureseeker.com #[C2Media\LOP][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.pwallet.com #[IE-SpyAd]
# Q
127.0.0.1  adserv.quality-channel.de
127.0.0.1  www.quarterserver.de
127.0.0.1  questionmarket.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  amch.questionmarket.com
127.0.0.1  ch.questionmarket.com
127.0.0.1  survey.questionmarket.com
127.0.0.1  www.questionmarket.com #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  download.quickflicks.com #[Parasite.SVAPlayer]
127.0.0.1  quickmetasearch.com #[ADW_SEARCHMETA.A][Adware.MetaSearch]
127.0.0.1  www.qq886.com #[Backdoor.Semes]
# R
127.0.0.1  ramgo.com
127.0.0.1  www.ramgo.com #[Win32.Startpage.B]
127.0.0.1  counter.rapidcounter.com
127.0.0.1  www.rapidcounter.com
127.0.0.1  www.autoraskrutka.ru #[Spyware.Acext]
127.0.0.1  www.raskrutim.ru #[Spyware.Acext]
127.0.0.1  www.realclicks.com
127.0.0.1  ads.rediff.com
127.0.0.1  visit.referralware.com
127.0.0.1  ads.register.com
127.0.0.1  www.registrarads.com
127.0.0.1  www.relmaxtop.com
127.0.0.1  banner.relcom.ru
127.0.0.1  adservice.recon-networks.com
127.0.0.1  dae.responsetarget.com #[AutoGK][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  rightstats.com
127.0.0.1  www.rightstats.com
127.0.0.1  m.rmbclick.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  hits.roitracker.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.rgs-rostock.de #[Trojan.Mitglieder.C][Backdoor.Gaster]
127.0.0.1  ad.ro2cn.com #[Adware.Ro2cn]
127.0.0.1  ldkiekxc.rr.nu #[Backdoor.Ryejet.B]
# S
127.0.0.1  judo.salon.com
127.0.0.1  oas.salon.com
127.0.0.1  www.savehits.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  st.sageanalyst.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  pigmailer.scarryserv.biz #[Trojan.Mochi]
127.0.0.1  scorpionsearch.com #[W32.Adclicker.C.Trojan]
127.0.0.1  www.scorpionsearch.com #[x10.com][Trojan.Clicker.NetBuie a-b]
127.0.0.1  adsremote.scripps.com
127.0.0.1  te.scripps.com
127.0.0.1  counter.search.bg #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  searchalot.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  cards.searchalot.com
127.0.0.1  mail.searchalot.com
127.0.0.1  search.searchalot.com
127.0.0.1  web.searchalot.com
127.0.0.1  www.searchalot.com #[Adware-Tronix]
127.0.0.1  searchandclick.com
127.0.0.1  search.searchandclick.com
127.0.0.1  www.searchandclick.com #[Browseraid][SearchAndClick]
127.0.0.1  www.searchgauge.com
127.0.0.1  searchitquick.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  tb.searchitquick.com #[hotwebsearch.com][iiittt Class]
127.0.0.1  www.searchitquick.com #[SunBelt.SearchItQuick Toolbar]
127.0.0.1  www.searchmachine.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  searchmaid.com #[Adware/TheLocalSearch]
127.0.0.1  www.searchmaid.com #[Adware.SearchMaid]
127.0.0.1  www.searchmagnifier.com
127.0.0.1  searchproject.net #[Trojan.Phel.A]
127.0.0.1  www.searchrelevancy.com #[Spyware.Relevancy]
127.0.0.1  www.searchresult.net #[Parasite.IgetNet]
127.0.0.1  www.search-toolbar.com #[Trojan.Magise]
127.0.0.1  home.searchwords.com #[eTrust.AdRoad.Cpr]
127.0.0.1  www.searchwords.com #[Adware.SearchWords]
127.0.0.1  browser.secondpower.com
127.0.0.1  download.secondpower.com
127.0.0.1  www1.secondpower.com
127.0.0.1  www3.secondpower.com #[IE-SpyAd][KB320159]
127.0.0.1  www.secondpower.com
127.0.0.1  adserver.securityfocus.com #[RealMedia]
127.0.0.1  www.selfsurveys.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.seehits.com
127.0.0.1  track.sendtraffic.com
127.0.0.1  www.sendtraffic.com
127.0.0.1  sesso.com
127.0.0.1  www.sesso.com #[VBS.Biscuit.A@mm]
127.0.0.1  bs.serving-sys.com #[Ad-Aware.Data Miner]
127.0.0.1  ds.serving-sys.com
127.0.0.1  simplenter.com #[Adware.UniversalTB]
127.0.0.1  www.simplenter.com
127.0.0.1  www.simpletoolbar.com #[SunBelt.UniversalSearchToolbar]
127.0.0.1  sincooweb.com #[Backdoor.Graybird.N]
127.0.0.1  quasar.sitegauge.com
127.0.0.1  tracker.sitescout.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  advertpro.sitepoint.com
127.0.0.1  www.sitestatslive.com
127.0.0.1  adserver.sharewareonline.com #[nictechnetworks.com]
127.0.0.1  www.shockcounter.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  skeech.com
127.0.0.1  www.skeech.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.smart2com.net #[Trojan.Autoproxy]
127.0.0.1  smart-browser.com
127.0.0.1  update.smart-browser.com #[Parasite.SmartBrowser]
127.0.0.1  www.smart-browser.com
127.0.0.1  smartclicks.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.smartclicks.net
127.0.0.1  smarter.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  sidebar.smarter.com
127.0.0.1  www.smarter.com
127.0.0.1  ads.smni.com
127.0.0.1  static.smni.com
127.0.0.1  www1.spaex.com #[searchboss.com][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.spedia.net #[SunBelt.SpediaBar][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.spyarsenal.com #[Spyware.DesktopSpy][Spyware.FamilyKeylog]
127.0.0.1  www.spymoon.com #[Trojan.Eaghouse.B]
127.0.0.1  spyware.com #[roar.com]
127.0.0.1  ss999ss.com #[Trojan.Snines]
127.0.0.1  www.ssppyy.com #[Spyware.Ssppyy]
127.0.0.1  www.s-tracking.com
127.0.0.1  adsintl.starwave.com
127.0.0.1  c1.statcounter.com #[Ad-Aware.Data Miner]
127.0.0.1  c2.statcounter.com
127.0.0.1  c3.statcounter.com #[PestPatrol.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  s2.statcounter.com
127.0.0.1  www.statcounter.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  js.statistici.ro
127.0.0.1  log.statistici.ro
127.0.0.1  s.statistici.ro #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.statomatic.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  statistik-gallup.net
127.0.0.1  stats4you.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  reg.stats4all.com
127.0.0.1  www.stats4you.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  stats4all.ws
127.0.0.1  www.stats4all.ws
127.0.0.1  statswhere.com #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  www.stickypops.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  clix.superclix.de #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.superlogy.com #[AdvWare.ToolBar.VB.b]
127.0.0.1  supersearchs.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.supersearchs.com
127.0.0.1  sqwire.com #[Adware.Sqwire][Xupiter.Sqwire]
127.0.0.1  www.sqwire.com #[Parasite.Xupiter][Adware-PornKings]
127.0.0.1  rd1.surfernetwork.com #[SurferNETWORK Plugin]
127.0.0.1  www.surfernetwork.com
127.0.0.1  www2.surveyfocus.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.surveynetworks.com
127.0.0.1  www.surveysite.com
127.0.0.1  www2.survey-poll.com #[Microsoft]
127.0.0.1  www1.sweetbar.com #[ADW_SWEETBAR.A]
127.0.0.1  www.sweetbar.com #[SecurityRisk.Downldr]
127.0.0.1  www.symantic.com #[Typo Squatter][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  adpick.switchboard.com
127.0.0.1  adtag.sympatico.ca
127.0.0.1  www.szadk.com #[PWSteal.Trojan]
# T
127.0.0.1  ad.uk.tangozebra.com
127.0.0.1  srs.targetpoint.com
127.0.0.1  tat-neftbank.ru #[Backdoor.Berbew.H]
127.0.0.1  www.textads.biz
127.0.0.1  a.tfag.de
127.0.0.1  ak.tfag.de
127.0.0.1  theaffiliateprogram.com
127.0.0.1  adbot.theonion.com
127.0.0.1  oascentral.theonionavclub.com
127.0.0.1  www.thepokerclub.com #[SecurityRisk.ClubPoker]
127.0.0.1  tnc4u.com #[Parasite.DownloadPlus]
127.0.0.1  new.tnc4u.com
127.0.0.1  www.tnc4u.com #[Adware.DownloadPlus]
127.0.0.1  www.toilet.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ad.tomshardware.com
127.0.0.1  log.trafic.ro #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  storage.trafic.ro
127.0.0.1  tool4ame.com #[TROJ_GOLID.A][Adware.IAGold]
127.0.0.1  www.toolshack.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads.toplayerserver.com
127.0.0.1  www1.toplayerserver.com
127.0.0.1  www.toplayerserver.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  toprebates.com #[webrebates][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.toprebates.com
127.0.0.1  stat.toprefsys.com
127.0.0.1  www.top-search.com #[Adware-SSF.dr]
127.0.0.1  ad.topstat.com
127.0.0.1  nl.topstat.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  s26.topstat.com
127.0.0.1  xl.topstat.com
127.0.0.1  banners.toteme.com
127.0.0.1  cachebanners.toteme.com
127.0.0.1  ads.track-star.com
127.0.0.1  adserver.track-star.com
127.0.0.1  geo2.track-star.com
127.0.0.1  www.track-star.com
127.0.0.1  www.traffic-stock.com #[Parasite.RichFind]
127.0.0.1  tradeexit.com #[SunBelt.TradeExit]
127.0.0.1  www.tradeexit.com #[Parasite.Winupie]
127.0.0.1  www.trafficbeamer.nl
127.0.0.1  trafficg.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.trafficg.com
127.0.0.1  www.trafficflame.com
127.0.0.1  trafficfile.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.trafficfile.com
127.0.0.1  trackyourstats.com
127.0.0.1  hit.traxdb.net
127.0.0.1  troyanov.net #[Trojan.Anicmoo]
127.0.0.1  www.troyanov.net #[nowfind.net]
127.0.0.1  tribalfusion.com #[eTrust.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  a.tribalfusion.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  cdn1.tribalfusion.com
127.0.0.1  m.tribalfusion.com
127.0.0.1  www.tribalfusion.com
127.0.0.1  trustbid.ws
127.0.0.1  www.trustbid.ws
127.0.0.1  www.trusttoolbar.com #[eTrust.Trust Toolbar]
127.0.0.1  counts.tucows.com
127.0.0.1  google.tucows.com
127.0.0.1  www.turbomemorycharger.com #[Adware.Fapi]
# U
127.0.0.1  ads.ucomics.com #[RealMedia]
127.0.0.1  image.ugo.com
127.0.0.1  mediamgr.ugo.com
127.0.0.1  www.ukbanners.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ultimatecounter.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.ultimatecounter.com
127.0.0.1  www.ultraload.net #[MHTMLRedir.Exploit]
127.0.0.1  adcontroller.unicast.com
127.0.0.1  ads.unlimitedbanners.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads1.updated.com
127.0.0.1  www.updatenow.org #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.upgradenow.org
127.0.0.1  www.updatepatch.info #[Messenger Service pop-up]
127.0.0.1  www.up-the-creek.com #[MHTMLRedir.Exploit]
127.0.0.1  ads.uproar.com
127.0.0.1  www.upspiral.com #[Adware.UpSpiralBar]
127.0.0.1  usachoice.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ushuistov.net #[Win32.Chisyne.F]
# V
127.0.0.1  ads.valuead.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  banners.valuead.com
127.0.0.1  oin.valuead.com #[outerinfo.com]
127.0.0.1  servedby.valuead.com
127.0.0.1  ad.valuehost.ru #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  counters.vendio.com
127.0.0.1  www.verticlick.com
127.0.0.1  image.versiontracker.com
127.0.0.1  spinbox.versiontracker.com
127.0.0.1  ads.vesperexchange.com
127.0.0.1  www.vesperexchange.com
127.0.0.1  cinnam.vibrahost.com #[PWSteal.Revcuss.C][Win32.Revcuss.C]
127.0.0.1  vivi.vibrahost.com #[PWSteal.Revcuss.A]
127.0.0.1  oas.villagevoice.com
127.0.0.1  stat1.vipstat.com
127.0.0.1  banners.vipprofits.com
127.0.0.1  visit-link.com
127.0.0.1  vnp7s.net #[Trojan.Zhopa][F-Secure.Small.wy]
127.0.0.1  www.voonda.com #[Spyware.TAFbar]
127.0.0.1  www.vstats.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads.vnuemedia.com
127.0.0.1  vxiframe.biz #[Trojan.Anicmoo][Win32.SillyDl.IQ]
127.0.0.1  www.vxiframe.biz #[Trojan.Vicsfram]
127.0.0.1  sevenc.vze.com #[VBS.Powcox@mm]
# W
127.0.0.1  www.w3exit.com
127.0.0.1  www.warezdownload.ws #[TROJ_BANKER.DC]
127.0.0.1  ng3.ads.warnerbros.com
127.0.0.1  way4find.com
127.0.0.1  www.way4find.com #[Downloader-TA.dll]
127.0.0.1  wazam.com
127.0.0.1  www.wazam.com #[Parasite.Wazam]
127.0.0.1  wcft.net #[Parasite.LinkReplacer]
127.0.0.1  www.wcft.net
127.0.0.1  ads.weather.com
127.0.0.1  ads.webattack.com
127.0.0.1  webcounter.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.webcounter.com
127.0.0.1  ads.webhosting.info
127.0.0.1  fc.webmasterpro.de
127.0.0.1  adv.webmd.com
127.0.0.1  webhits.de #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  banners.webmasterplan.com
127.0.0.1  stat.webmedia.pl #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  bannervip.web1000.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads.webads360.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  clickcash.webpower.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  orders.webpower.com
127.0.0.1  img.webring.com
127.0.0.1  img1.webring.com
127.0.0.1  ads.webshots.com
127.0.0.1  websponsors.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  a.websponsors.com
127.0.0.1  ads.websponsors.com
127.0.0.1  g.websponsors.com
127.0.0.1  www.websponsors.com
127.0.0.1  www.webstars2000.com
127.0.0.1  www.webstat.net
127.0.0.1  weirdontheweb.net
127.0.0.1  www.weirdontheweb.net #[Adware.WeirdOnTheWeb]
127.0.0.1  www.wenksdisdkjeilsow.com #[Parasite.AutoStartup][Download.Trojan]
127.0.0.1  wetrack.it #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  st.wetrack.it
127.0.0.1  www.wgutv.com #[Adware.BuddyLinks]
127.0.0.1  partner1.whatsfind.com
127.0.0.1  www.whatsfind.com #[HTML_STARTPAGE.C]
127.0.0.1  y0.windows-center.com #[Backdoor.Shellbot]
127.0.0.1  www.win-update.net #[Trojan.Magise]
127.0.0.1  window1.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads.winhelp2002.com
127.0.0.1  ads.winsite.com
127.0.0.1  winstream.com #[Parasite.Searchex]
127.0.0.1  www.winstream.com
127.0.0.1  clicktrack.wnu.com
127.0.0.1  www.wowweb.net #[Adware.WWWBar]
127.0.0.1  www.wslm.net #[REG_SEEKER.N]
# X
127.0.0.1  x0x.biz
127.0.0.1  www.x0x.biz #[Backdoor.Berbew.D]
127.0.0.1  xcounters.com
127.0.0.1  a.xcounters.com
127.0.0.1  count.xhit.com #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  xlonhcld.xlontech.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  nedstats.xs4all.nl
127.0.0.1  hit1.xstats.com
127.0.0.1  view1.xstats.com
127.0.0.1  ads.xtra.co.nz
# Y
127.0.0.1  ad.yadro.ru #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  counter.yadro.ru
127.0.0.1  bs.yandex.ru
127.0.0.1  crsky2004.yeah.net #[Backdoor.Singu.B]
127.0.0.1  ysearchus.com #[Parasite.TinyBar]
127.0.0.1  www.ysearchus.com
127.0.0.1  www.yuups.com #[Adware.Yuupsearch]
# Z
127.0.0.1  ad.zanox.com
127.0.0.1  www.zenotecnico.com #[desktoptraffic.net]
127.0.0.1  counter.zone.ee
127.0.0.1  ads.zone-media.com #[Troj/Swizzor-CN]
127.0.0.1  ayb.zone-media.com
127.0.0.1  www.zone-media.com
127.0.0.1  bannerads.zwire.com
127.0.0.1  zxserv0.com #[Trojan.Zhopa][F-Secure.Small.wy]
# [Misc]
127.0.0.1  0cat.com #[0Cat YellowPages]
127.0.0.1  www.0cat.com #[Adware.STIEBar]
127.0.0.1  www.0stats.com
127.0.0.1  cc.1asphost.com #[Trojan.Bansap]
127.0.0.1  www.123mania.com #[SrchHook Class][Parasite.123Mania][Adware.MatrixSearch]
127.0.0.1  123stat.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ad2.163.com
127.0.0.1  adclient.163.com
127.0.0.1  images.163.com
127.0.0.1  popme.163.com
127.0.0.1  smtp.163.com #[Trojan.PSW.Ajim_bbs]
127.0.0.1  1234.2bro.com #[Adware.Satbo]
127.0.0.1  www.241hits.com
127.0.0.1  up.isp.2ch.net #[Trojan.Upchan]
127.0.0.1  www.3d-icons.com #[Adware bundler]
127.0.0.1  www.3241.com #[Troj/Zikdow-B]
127.0.0.1  guannan.3322.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  download.35mb.com #[impregnable.net]
127.0.0.1  static.35mb.com #[Installer Class]
127.0.0.1  www.35mb.com #[download_35mb_com.applet]
127.0.0.1  ct.360i.com
127.0.0.1  ad.37.com
127.0.0.1  5sec.biz #[Backdoor.Fivsec]
127.0.0.1  5sec.info
127.0.0.1  www.ff.iij4u.or.jp #[Trojan.Upchan]
127.0.0.1  10000hits.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  1000stars.ru #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  7am.com
127.0.0.1  www.777search.com #[C2Media/LOP]
127.0.0.1  www.7000n.com #[Adware.7000n]
127.0.0.1  ajim.delphibbs.com #[Trojan.PSW.Ajim_bbs]
127.0.0.1  14713804A.l2m.net #[LiveTechnology]
127.0.0.1  banners.4d5.net
127.0.0.1  banner.50megs.com
127.0.0.1  www.53best.com #[Trojan-PSW.Win32.Lmir.gen]
127.0.0.1  www.fan8.com
127.0.0.1  banners.dot.tk
127.0.0.1  topsites.us #[Parasite.eStart]
# [123Banners][123Greetings.com][TROJ_NALDEM.A][Trojan.Naldem]
127.0.0.1  www.123banners.com
127.0.0.1  ftp.123banners.com
127.0.0.1  123go.com
127.0.0.1  ns1.123go.net
# [180solutions][Adware.Ncase][KB317714][KB320162]
127.0.0.1  n-case.com
127.0.0.1  www.n-case.com
127.0.0.1  ads.180solutions.com
127.0.0.1  ax.180solutions.com #[180SAInstaller Class]
127.0.0.1  bis.180solutions.com #[nCaseInstaller Class]
127.0.0.1  bisads.180solutions.com
127.0.0.1  cts.180solutions.com
127.0.0.1  downloads.180solutions.com
127.0.0.1  installs.180solutions.com
127.0.0.1  ping.180solutions.com
127.0.0.1  test-downloads.180solutions.com
127.0.0.1  tv.180solutions.com
127.0.0.1  www.180solutions.com #[Parasite.nCase]
127.0.0.1  www.180searchassistant.com #[Adware.180Search]
127.0.0.1  downloads.zango.com
127.0.0.1  games.zango.com
127.0.0.1  infinity.zango.com #[ZangoInstaller Class]
127.0.0.1  lp.zango.com
127.0.0.1  messenger.zango.com
127.0.0.1  showtimes.zango.com
127.0.0.1  www.zango.com #[Adware.ZangoSearch]
127.0.0.1  www.zangomessenger.com
127.0.0.1  www.zangoshowtimes.com
# [3721.COM][Parasite.CnsMin][Adware.Wengs]
127.0.0.1  address.3721.com
127.0.0.1  agent.3721.com
127.0.0.1  assistant.3721.com
127.0.0.1  cns.3721.com
127.0.0.1  cnsmin.3721.com
127.0.0.1  corp.3721.com
127.0.0.1  dir.3721.com
127.0.0.1  download.3721.com
127.0.0.1  express.3721.com
127.0.0.1  img.3721.com
127.0.0.1  magic.3721.com
127.0.0.1  mark.3721.com
127.0.0.1  meta.3721.com
127.0.0.1  msearch.3721.com
127.0.0.1  sbox.3721.com
127.0.0.1  shanghai.3721.com
127.0.0.1  sina.3721.com
127.0.0.1  user.3721.com
127.0.0.1  wap.3721.com
127.0.0.1  www.3721.com #[Adware.Chinet][ADW_CNSMIN.A]
127.0.0.1  yahoo.3721.com
127.0.0.1  3721.com
127.0.0.1  download.feiyang.com
# [411 Web Directory]
127.0.0.1  adtracker.411web.com
127.0.0.1  hits.411web.com
127.0.0.1  overture.411web.com
127.0.0.1  static.411web.com
127.0.0.1  xml.411web.com
127.0.0.1  search.letssearch.com
127.0.0.1  search2.letssearch.com
127.0.0.1  www.letssearch.com #[BrowserAid.LetsSearch]
127.0.0.1  sidebysidesearch.com
127.0.0.1  go.sidebysidesearch.com
127.0.0.1  www.sidebysidesearch.com #[Adware.SideBySide]
# [7Search.com Networks][EMERgency 24, Inc][Track.SevenSearch]
127.0.0.1  7search.com #[Parasite.7FaSSt Search]
127.0.0.1  fstrack.7search.com
127.0.0.1  ia1.7search.com
127.0.0.1  mainws2.7search.com
127.0.0.1  impression.7search.com
127.0.0.1  www.7search.com
127.0.0.1  img.7meta.com
127.0.0.1  www.7metasearch.com
127.0.0.1  adtactics.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  bannerx.adtactics.com
127.0.0.1  www.a1fax.com
127.0.0.1  www.adtactics.com
127.0.0.1  advertisingagent.com
127.0.0.1  ajokeaday.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  bestsearch.com
127.0.0.1  scripts.bestsearch.com
127.0.0.1  www.bestsearch.com
127.0.0.1  browseraccelerator.com #[Spyware.BrowserAccel]
127.0.0.1  data.browseraccelerator.com
127.0.0.1  download.browseraccelerator.com
127.0.0.1  client.browseraccelerator.com
127.0.0.1  www.browseraccelerator.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.buscamundo.com
127.0.0.1  bannersxchange.com
127.0.0.1  img.bannersxchange.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.bannersxchange.com
127.0.0.1  internetsecurity.com
127.0.0.1  www.internetsecurity.com
127.0.0.1  www.linkstoyou.com
127.0.0.1  www.payperranking.com
127.0.0.1  www.pay-per-search.com
127.0.0.1  paypertext.com
127.0.0.1  predictivesearch.com
127.0.0.1  seal.ranking.com
127.0.0.1  www.ranking.com
127.0.0.1  tracking.roispy.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.roispy.com
127.0.0.1  ftp.sevenmetasearch.com
127.0.0.1  www.sevenmetasearch.com
127.0.0.1  tracking.spiderbait.com
127.0.0.1  www.spiderbait.com
127.0.0.1  www.textadvertising.com
127.0.0.1  www.thetop10.com
127.0.0.1  trustgauge.com
127.0.0.1  www.trustgauge.com
127.0.0.1  seal.validatedsite.com
127.0.0.1  www.validatedsite.com
127.0.0.1  www.watch24.com
# [About.com]
127.0.0.1  clicks.about.com
127.0.0.1  f.about.com
127.0.0.1  home.about.com
127.0.0.1  js.get.about.com
127.0.0.1  images.about.com
127.0.0.1  lunafetch.about.com
127.0.0.1  pixel3.about.com
127.0.0.1  sprinks-clicks.about.com
127.0.0.1  statistics.s5.com
127.0.0.1  ad.aboutwebservices.com
# [AboveNet Communications][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  button.clickability.com
127.0.0.1  sftp.clickability.com
127.0.0.1  stats.clickability.com #[eTrust.Tracking Cookie]
# [Accipiter Solutions][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ad101com.adbureau.net
127.0.0.1  adops.adbureau.net
127.0.0.1  bbcww.adbureau.net #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  capitali-images.adbureau.net
127.0.0.1  cent.adbureau.net
127.0.0.1  etype.adbureau.net
127.0.0.1  etype-images.adbureau.net
127.0.0.1  granada.adbureau.net
127.0.0.1  studenti.adbureau.net
127.0.0.1  ttarget.adbureau.net
127.0.0.1  www.adbureau.net
# [Acez Software][Adware-NuggetSearch.dr]
127.0.0.1  www.acez.com #[AdWare.BHO.MegaSearch.b]
127.0.0.1  www.acezsoftware.com
127.0.0.1  www.searchnugget.com #[Adware.SearchNugget]
127.0.0.1  www.screengizmos.com
# [AD-BLASTER.COM][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ad-blaster.com
127.0.0.1  www.ad-blaster.com
127.0.0.1  promote4profit.com
127.0.0.1  www.promote4profit.com
# [ADDFREESTATS][3DSTATS][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  addfreestats.com
127.0.0.1  top.addfreestats.com
127.0.0.1  www.addfreestats.com
127.0.0.1  www.3dstats.com
127.0.0.1  www1.addfreestats.com #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  www2.addfreestats.com
127.0.0.1  www3.addfreestats.com
127.0.0.1  www4.addfreestats.com
127.0.0.1  www5.addfreestats.com
# [Adlogix Media Group][Orion Holtby][680180 BC LTD]
127.0.0.1  680180.net #[AdLogix.Zamingo]
127.0.0.1  adserv.680180.net
127.0.0.1  update.680180.net #[ADW_ADLOGIX.A]
127.0.0.1  www.680180.net
127.0.0.1  adlogix.com #[InPop.InControl][IEEnhancer]
127.0.0.1  lasagne.adlogix.com
127.0.0.1  publisher.adlogix.com
127.0.0.1  traffic.adlogix.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  trafficsource.adlogix.com
127.0.0.1  www.adlogix.com
127.0.0.1  servedby.adserving.us
127.0.0.1  www.adserving.us
127.0.0.1  hitgo.com #[IPU][InPop.InControl]
127.0.0.1  www.hitgo.com
127.0.0.1  r2.trafficserverstats.com
127.0.0.1  r5.trafficserverstats.com
127.0.0.1  r10.trafficserverstats.com
127.0.0.1  r18.trafficserverstats.com
127.0.0.1  r25.trafficserverstats.com
# [AdOrigin Corp][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ads.adorigin.com
127.0.0.1  dev.adorigin.com
127.0.0.1  www.adorigin.com
127.0.0.1  blowsearch.com
127.0.0.1  msxml.blowsearch.com
127.0.0.1  web.blowsearch.com #[infospace.com]
127.0.0.1  www.blowsearch.com
# [ADSoft][Hot Lab][ADSoft-Development]
127.0.0.1  www.1-viagra-on-line.com
127.0.0.1  www.all-casinos.org
127.0.0.1  www.all-lyrics.org
127.0.0.1  www.best-poker.biz
127.0.0.1  www.chenjesu.com
127.0.0.1  halflemon.com #[Adware.HalfLemon][Trojan.Win32.StartPage.ya]
127.0.0.1  www.halflemon.com #[SearchHook Class]
127.0.0.1  www.spycounter.net
127.0.0.1  www-start-page.com #[Adware.HalfLemon]
127.0.0.1  www.www-start-page.com #[[Trojan.Win32.StartPage.ya]]
127.0.0.1  www.start-page.net
127.0.0.1  www.start-page.org
127.0.0.1  the-roulette.net
127.0.0.1  www.usa-phendimetrazine.com
# [Adteractive][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  cb.adprofile.net
127.0.0.1  content.adprofile.net
127.0.0.1  tx.adprofile.net
127.0.0.1  w2-ver.adprofile.net
127.0.0.1  adteractive.com
127.0.0.1  www.adteractive.com
# [Adtegrity.com, Inc][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  adtegrity.com
127.0.0.1  www.adtegrity.com
127.0.0.1  webalize.com #[SearchCentrix][VisiCom.SearchCentric]
127.0.0.1  toolbar.webalize.com #[downloads.searchcentrix.com]
127.0.0.1  www.webalize.com #[Visicom Media Toolbar]
127.0.0.1  webalize.net
127.0.0.1  www.webalize.net
127.0.0.1  webalize.mygeek.com
# [Adtomi]
127.0.0.1  ads.adtomi.com #[IE-SpyAd][ADW_ADTOMI.D]
127.0.0.1  www.adtomi.com #[Adware.Adtomi]
127.0.0.1  aidintime.com #[Troj/Dloader-EP]
127.0.0.1  www.aidintime.com
127.0.0.1  www.bascowater.com #[server down?]
127.0.0.1  bianka.cafreedom.com
127.0.0.1  margo.cafreedom.com
127.0.0.1  mirka.cafreedom.com
127.0.0.1  money.cafreedom.com
127.0.0.1  morze.cafreedom.com #[Clickbank Creatives]
127.0.0.1  www.camberageflex.com
127.0.0.1  www.collarsaround.com
127.0.0.1  www.emorningmoss.net
127.0.0.1  www.etightstrings.net
127.0.0.1  www.logiose.com
127.0.0.1  www.moltenmagnet.net
127.0.0.1  www.netremoteline.com
127.0.0.1  www.treestompertime.net #[Trojan.Win32.Kolweb.a]
# [Advertisement Banners.com][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  advertisementbanners.com
127.0.0.1  www.gogotools.com #[Parasite.GogoTools][Adware.GoGoTools]
127.0.0.1  www.searchgogo.com
127.0.0.1  ads.specificclick.com
127.0.0.1  www.specificclick.com
127.0.0.1  specificpop.com
127.0.0.1  ads.specificpop.com
127.0.0.1  banners.specificpop.com
127.0.0.1  www.specificpop.com
127.0.0.1  adopt.specificclick.net
127.0.0.1  images.specificclick.net
# [AJRotator][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  image.adjuggler.com
127.0.0.1  rotator.adjuggler.com
127.0.0.1  www.adjuggler.com
127.0.0.1  thruport.com
127.0.0.1  adj50.thruport.com
127.0.0.1  adj54.thruport.com
127.0.0.1  imageserver1.thruport.com
127.0.0.1  www.thruport.com
# [Alex Walter][Spectre][Xyfex]
127.0.0.1  install.007guard.com
127.0.0.1  download.007guard.com #[007installer Control]
127.0.0.1  www.007guard.com #[adware bundler]
127.0.0.1  2search.org
127.0.0.1  www.2search.org #[clickheretofind.com]
127.0.0.1  hotmsnnames.com #[adware bundler]
127.0.0.1  www.hotmsnnames.com
127.0.0.1  www.hottestgames.net
127.0.0.1  adserver.shizzlehost.com
127.0.0.1  www.shizzlelyrics.com
127.0.0.1  www.shizzletraffic.com
127.0.0.1  sv1.xmcmx.net
127.0.0.1  webmasterz.biz #[static.windupdates.com]
127.0.0.1  www.webmasterz.biz
127.0.0.1  www.xyfex.com #[static.windupdates.com]
# [Alset Inc][Adware.HelpExpress]
127.0.0.1  alset.com #[WIN32/HXDL AL]
127.0.0.1  www.alset.com
# [Asher Nahmias]
127.0.0.1  allcybersearch.com #[REG_STARTPAGE.A]
127.0.0.1  www.allcybersearch.com
127.0.0.1  amigeek.com
127.0.0.1  www.amigeek.com
127.0.0.1  clickyestoenter.net
127.0.0.1  www.clickyestoenter.net
127.0.0.1  www.gay50.com
127.0.0.1  gocybersearch.com
127.0.0.1  www.gocybersearch.com
127.0.0.1  www.hotelxxxcams.com
127.0.0.1  hotpopup.com
127.0.0.1  search.hotpopup.com
127.0.0.1  www.hotpopup.com
127.0.0.1  hotsearchbox.com #[JAVA_STARTPAGE.F]
127.0.0.1  www.hotsearchbox.com
127.0.0.1  i--search.com #[SunBelt.SearchUpgrade]
127.0.0.1  www.i--search.com #[StartPage-FN]
127.0.0.1  jethomepage.com #[JS.Exception.Exploit]
127.0.0.1  www.jethomepage.com #[Troj/JetHome-B]
127.0.0.1  jetseeker.com #[CWS.Bootconf]
127.0.0.1  www.jetseeker.com
127.0.0.1  searchxl.com #[Adware.ZeroPopUpBar]
127.0.0.1  www.searchxl.com
127.0.0.1  tinybar.com
127.0.0.1  www.tinybar.com #[Parasite.TinyBar]
127.0.0.1  topsearcher.com #[JV/Goplanet]
127.0.0.1  www.topsearcher.com #[Troj/JetHome-J]
127.0.0.1  trixscripts.com
127.0.0.1  www.trixscripts.com
127.0.0.1  zeropopup.com #[Parasite.ZeroPopUp]
127.0.0.1  www.zeropopup.com #[Tellafriend.Trojan]
127.0.0.1  znext.com #[JS_TRAFFICHBAR.A][Parasite.TinyBar]
127.0.0.1  www.znext.com #[Parasite.ZeroPopUp][App/P0P-A]
# [AD TECH AG][Adtech.de][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  adtech.de #[Ad-Aware.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  adforce.adtech.de
127.0.0.1  adserver.adtech.de
127.0.0.1  imageserv.adtech.de
127.0.0.1  livingnet.adtech.de
# [Advertising.com][AOL][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  cdn1.adsdk.com
127.0.0.1  cdn2.adsdk.com #[VirtualBouncer]
127.0.0.1  advertising.com
127.0.0.1  adserve.advertising.com
127.0.0.1  bannerfarm.ace.advertising.com
127.0.0.1  dbs.advertising.com
127.0.0.1  demo.advertising.com
127.0.0.1  opera1-servedby.advertising.com
127.0.0.1  servedby.advertising.com #[eTrust.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1  rd.advertising.com
127.0.0.1  wap.advertising.com
127.0.0.1  www.advertising.com
127.0.0.1  clk4.com
127.0.0.1  www.clk4.com
127.0.0.1  www.contextualclicks.com
127.0.0.1  fastseeker.com #[Adware.FastSeek]
127.0.0.1  www.fastseeker.com
127.0.0.1  spyblast.com #[Parasite.SpyBlast]
127.0.0.1  www.spyblast.com #[SBFullInst Control]
127.0.0.1  www.thesearchster.com
# [Affiliation Networks][Tracking Service]
127.0.0.1  ads.ign.com
127.0.0.1  adserver.ign.com
127.0.0.1  t.ign.com
127.0.0.1  tracker.ign.com
127.0.0.1  adserver.snowball.com
127.0.0.1  polls.snowball.com
127.0.0.1  scripts.snowball.com
127.0.0.1  t.snowball.com
127.0.0.1  tracker.snowball.com
# [All Headline News Corp]
127.0.0.1  www.allheadlinenews.com
127.0.0.1  www.americlicks.com #[eTrust.Americlicks]
127.0.0.1  www.weatherclicks.com
# [Altnet][Adware.BDE][Adware.Topsearch.B]
127.0.0.1  altnet.com
127.0.0.1  file.altnet.com
127.0.0.1  media.altnet.com
127.0.0.1  ts.altnet.com
127.0.0.1  tss.altnet.com
127.0.0.1  pm.altnet.com
127.0.0.1  www.altnet.com
127.0.0.1  www.altnetp2p.com
127.0.0.1  brilliantdigital.com #[Parasite.BDE]
127.0.0.1  st.brilliantdigital.com
127.0.0.1  www.brilliantdigital.com
127.0.0.1  b3d.com
127.0.0.1  www.b3d.com
127.0.0.1  bde3d.com
# [Applied Technologies Internet][Tracking Service][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  xiti.com
127.0.0.1  loga.xiti.com
127.0.0.1  logc13.xiti.com
127.0.0.1  logi6.xiti.com
127.0.0.1  logi7.xiti.com
127.0.0.1  logv3.xiti.com
127.0.0.1  logv18.xiti.com
127.0.0.1  logv20.xiti.com
127.0.0.1  logp.xiti.com
127.0.0.1  trafic.xiti.com
127.0.0.1  www.xiti.com
# [Apropos AdIntelligence][PeopleOnPage][ADW_POPBAR.A]
127.0.0.1  adintelligence.net
127.0.0.1  acc.adintelligence.net
127.0.0.1  adchannel.adintelligence.net
127.0.0.1  creatives.adintelligence.net
127.0.0.1  download.adintelligence.net #[SysAI]
127.0.0.1  www.adintelligence.net
127.0.0.1  adchannel.contextplus.net #[Parasite.AproposMedia]
127.0.0.1  download.contextplus.net #[ADW_APROPOS.N]
127.0.0.1  www.contextplus.net #[TROJ_LOADER.D]
127.0.0.1  www.contextplus.com
127.0.0.1  adv.peopleonpage.com
127.0.0.1  app.peopleonpage.com
127.0.0.1  download.peopleonpage.com #[POP Loader]
127.0.0.1  envolo.peopleonpage.com
127.0.0.1  img.peopleonpage.com
127.0.0.1  srv.peopleonpage.com #[Spyware.Apropos.B]
127.0.0.1  www.peopleonpage.com #[Apropos.bho][PeopleOnPage.Apropos]
# [aQuantive Inc][Avenue A][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  www.avenuea.com
127.0.0.1  att.atdmt.com
127.0.0.1  click.atdmt.com
127.0.0.1  clk.atdmt.com
127.0.0.1  spd.atdmt.com
127.0.0.1  spe.atdmt.com
127.0.0.1  switch.atdmt.com
127.0.0.1  view.atdmt.com
127.0.0.1  www.atdmt.com
127.0.0.1  atlasdmt.com
127.0.0.1  www.atlasdmt.com
127.0.0.1  www.avenueainc.com
127.0.0.1  track.roiservice.com
# [Arundel Group][Harris Digital Publishing]
127.0.0.1  affiliates.jeanharris.com
127.0.0.1  popup.jeanharris.com
127.0.0.1  spyware-removal.net
127.0.0.1  www.systemdetective.com #[Rogue/Suspect]
127.0.0.1  ztrack.net
# [Avenue Media]
127.0.0.1  active-alert-server.com
127.0.0.1  www.active-alert-server.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  amnv.net
127.0.0.1  www.amnv.net
127.0.0.1  avenuemedia.com
127.0.0.1  www.avenuemedia.com
127.0.0.1  climaxbucks.com #[ClimaxBucks.InternetOptimizer]
127.0.0.1  cdn.climaxbucks.com
127.0.0.1  mt1.climaxbucks.com
127.0.0.1  mt23.climaxbucks.com
127.0.0.1  xbs.climaxbucks.com
127.0.0.1  www.climaxbucks.com
127.0.0.1  xbs.cocktailcash.com
127.0.0.1  cocktailcash.com
127.0.0.1  www.cocktailcash.com
127.0.0.1  internet-optimizer.com #[Downloader.Dyfcia.F]
127.0.0.1  ads.internet-optimizer.com #[Parasite.Internet Optimizer]
127.0.0.1  configure.internet-optimizer.com
127.0.0.1  help.internet-optimizer.com
127.0.0.1  www.internet-optimizer.com #[Adware.NetOptimizer]
127.0.0.1  www.lunasearch.com
127.0.0.1  movies-etc.com
127.0.0.1  cdn.movies-etc.com
127.0.0.1  cdn2.movies-etc.com
127.0.0.1  www.movies-etc.com
127.0.0.1  yoogee.com #[Parasite.Internet Optimizer]
127.0.0.1  www.yoogee.com
# [Azoogle.com INC][Impulse Leads][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  i.1100i.com
127.0.0.1  images.1100i.com
127.0.0.1  www.adroz.com #[affiliate][AIM Smileys]
127.0.0.1  c.azjmp.com
127.0.0.1  www.azjmp.com
127.0.0.1  images.azoogleads.com
127.0.0.1  images.azooimages.com
127.0.0.1  www.azoogleads.com
127.0.0.1  www.giftfox.com
127.0.0.1  images.hostimages.net
127.0.0.1  images.imagesbyaz.com
127.0.0.1  images.imgehost.com
127.0.0.1  impulseleads.com
127.0.0.1  www.impulseleads.com
127.0.0.1  images.imgserver.net
127.0.0.1  noadware.biz
127.0.0.1  www.noadware.biz
127.0.0.1  1.primaryads.com
127.0.0.1  c.qckjmp.com
# [Aztec Marketing][West Frontier Holdings][Offshorefleet Holdings S.A]
127.0.0.1  google.begin2search.com
127.0.0.1  toolbar.begin2search.com
127.0.0.1  www.begin2search.com #[Adware.Begin2search][iiittt Class]
127.0.0.1  bigtrafficnetwork.com
127.0.0.1  www2.bigtrafficnetwork.com
127.0.0.1  www3.bigtrafficnetwork.com
127.0.0.1  www.bigtrafficnetwork.com #[Adware.BigTrafficNet]
127.0.0.1  www2.click2begin.com
127.0.0.1  desktoptraffic.net
127.0.0.1  toolbar.desktoptraffic.net
127.0.0.1  popupsearches.com
127.0.0.1  www2.popupsearches.com
127.0.0.1  www.popupsearches.com
127.0.0.1  trafficgeneration.biz
127.0.0.1  toolbar.trafficgeneration.biz #[ADW_BEGINTO.DR]
127.0.0.1  toolbar2.trafficgeneration.biz
127.0.0.1  toolbar3.trafficgeneration.biz
127.0.0.1  toolbar4.trafficgeneration.biz
127.0.0.1  www.trafficgeneration.biz
# [Masterly International S.A.][Kitten Holding Corp]
127.0.0.1  www2.1evidencekiller.com
127.0.0.1  www2.1historyeraser.com
127.0.0.1  www2.1popupblocker.com
127.0.0.1  www2.1registrycleaner.com
127.0.0.1  www.1spywarekiller.com #[Rogue/Suspect]
127.0.0.1  www2.1spywarekiller.com #[Parasite.SpywareKiller]
127.0.0.1  www3.1spywarekiller.com
127.0.0.1  exits.evilbucks.com #[zippy-lookup.com]
127.0.0.1  stats.evilbucks.com
127.0.0.1  www.evilmembers.com
127.0.0.1  www2.surfertools.com
127.0.0.1  www.surfertools.com
127.0.0.1  zippy-lookup.com #[Adware.ZippyLookup.BHO]
127.0.0.1  www.zippy-lookup.com
127.0.0.1  www.zippylookupmail.com #[server down?]
# [Actif Oiseau Alerte S.A.][Janerus, Inc]
127.0.0.1  www.eaffiliateinc.com
127.0.0.1  globalwebsearch.com #[Parasite.ILookup]
127.0.0.1  toolbar.globalwebsearch.com #[I-Lookup.GWS]
127.0.0.1  toolbar2.globalwebsearch.com #[iiittt Class]
127.0.0.1  www.globalwebsearch.com #[Adware.ILookup]
127.0.0.1  www.goldmembersarea.com
127.0.0.1  gophersearch.com #[McAfee.Adware-WorldAnywhere]
127.0.0.1  www.gophersearch.com
127.0.0.1  hotwebsearch.com
127.0.0.1  www.hotwebsearch.com
127.0.0.1  vroomsearch.com
127.0.0.1  www.vroomsearch.com
127.0.0.1  worldanywhere.com
127.0.0.1  toolbar.worldanywhere.com
127.0.0.1  www.worldanywhere.com
# [ADP Micro]
127.0.0.1  www.alarm-works.com #[MHTMLRedir.Exploit]
127.0.0.1  www.beachtrash.com #[MHTMLRedir.Exploit]
# [Bariscloth INC]
127.0.0.1  www.buddy-icons.us
127.0.0.1  www.imbuddy.net #[Trojan-Dropper.Win32.ExeBundle.286]
# [Belcaro Group][eTrust.Spyware.Belcaro GoldenRetriever]
127.0.0.1  1cat.com
127.0.0.1  i.1cat.com
127.0.0.1  www.1cat.com
127.0.0.1  gr3.cc #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  selectbonus.com
127.0.0.1  www.selectbonus.com
127.0.0.1  www.shopathome.com
127.0.0.1  shopathomeselect.com #[Parasite.ShopAtHomeSelect]
127.0.0.1  download1.shopathomeselect.com #[ADW_SAHAGENT.A]
127.0.0.1  downloads.shopathomeselect.com
127.0.0.1  download21.shopathomeselect.com
127.0.0.1  www.shopathomeselect.com #[Adware.SAHAgent]
# [Bell Globemedia Interactive Inc]
127.0.0.1  adcounter.theglobeandmail.com
127.0.0.1  adrates.theglobeandmail.com
127.0.0.1  ads.globeandmail.com
127.0.0.1  ads1.theglobeandmail.com
127.0.0.1  visit.theglobeandmail.com
127.0.0.1  www1.theglobeandmail.com
# [Bit Wise Publishing, LLC]
127.0.0.1  www.321search.com #[SearchAssistant.dll]
127.0.0.1  www.bitwisepublishing.com #[myglobalsearch.com]
127.0.0.1  www.free-patriotic-screensavers.com #[tafmaster.com]
127.0.0.1  www.my247eshop.com #[eShopper Search Bar]
127.0.0.1  www.scenicreflections.com #[MySearch Toolbar]
# [BLOKE.COM][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  adbot.com
127.0.0.1  w1.adbot.com
127.0.0.1  www.adbot.com
127.0.0.1  counter.bloke.com
127.0.0.1  www1.counter.bloke.com
127.0.0.1  www3.counter.bloke.com
127.0.0.1  www4.counter.bloke.com
127.0.0.1  www5.counter.bloke.com
127.0.0.1  www6.counter.bloke.com
127.0.0.1  www7.counter.bloke.com
127.0.0.1  counterbot.com
127.0.0.1  cb1.counterbot.com
# [Bluestreak][Tracking Service][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1  ak.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1  ca1.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1  s0.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1  s0b.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1  s1.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1  s2.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1  s3.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1  s4.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1  s5.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1  s6.bluestrea


----------



## anandk (Jul 31, 2005)

'in most cases a large HOSTS file, over 135 kb, tends to slow down the pc in case of XP'. 
click *www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm for more details.
u can also download their 'ideal' host file from here.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice one, but I do my job with the Adblock extention in Firefox.


----------



## vij26 (Aug 2, 2005)

i also use firerfox but as i see in most of the polls Ie is much more used
PS: to block google ads with ADblock have a look at: *underscorebleach.net/jotsheet/2004/09/block-google-text-ads


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

man that was a lot of ads servers in ur post.
Ma dialup's dead...  

Well, i use adblock too and i like some ads


----------



## selva1966 (Aug 6, 2005)

I  also use adbloack with FF.  But sometimes it restricts our browsing.  for eg. in yahoo mail if you use adblok in the inbox Mark, Move are not working.  


In sify mail you can's access your mailbox.


----------



## imported_sr_ultimate (Aug 6, 2005)

It su*** , it`s fine for using in image ads and heavy flash etc 

 .. but ever thought of the webmaster whoz serving u all that content and u`r just ripping it !!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

put,
*.swf to block all flash ads,
*.gif to block all gif,
*.html to block all pages       8)  8)  8)  8)  8)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

also put 
adv.*
ads.*
to block all ad servers instantly


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 8, 2005)

Good Info Querty. Will try it.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 9, 2005)

hmm 4 me... FF + Adblock does the job... but nice post.. worth a try....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Good Info Querty. Will try it.


Thats Qwerty to u not Querty, (no offence but jus for name)Well some ad sites wont come up if u use *.adv.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 12, 2005)

What about OPERA? Any suggestions??


----------



## technovice (Aug 14, 2005)

hi,
can any one please tell me which are the filters to be added in the adblock-able items list!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

I didnt get u ...?
add 
*.adv for blockin ads servers
*.ads also for same
*.gif for blockin images of motion...


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

Isnt there an option in IE and Opera to block the pop ups? So then why go around doing all this.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2005)

yes but only popups but no ad servers...


----------

